# Homemade string jig with tensioner



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

That's certainly a Heavy Duty string jig. I can't imagine it having any flex in it whatsoever. Nice job! - John


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

LOL - Compared to the one I'm putting together that thing looks like it's been on steroids. Nice work anyway. (smiley face goes here)

Dave


----------



## john09040 (May 15, 2006)

*Should get any stretch out*

My other jig wasn't strong enough to handle the pressure of 300lb so I made it strong enough to handle whatever amount of tension I want to put on it.


----------



## john09040 (May 15, 2006)

*String Jig*

I no longer need this jig I have made a couple sets of strings on it if someones interested I would let it go cheap.$100+shipping.I would also trade it.


----------



## john09040 (May 15, 2006)

*Jig traded*

Jig is gone


----------

